# Davinci slate in NJ



## OldHome Builder (Apr 2, 2008)

I am currently building a custom home for a client in central NJ, and the architect expressed interest in Davinci slate for the roofing material. I recieved a ballpark quote for estimating purposes from a roofing sub I have used in the past for $750. per square. The home is around 65 sq and is a ranch with quite a few valleys but no out of the ordinary issues or conditions. As the material cost in the area is around 375. per square this seems high. Does anyone have any opinions on cost and overall performance of this product?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

There was a very recent discussion here in this roofing forum about the comparisons of the various synthetic slate like products available.

Although the one poster was biased and seemed to be a representative of another product, I would suggest reading through that thread first and see where you stand on the issue after that.

As far as the price, if that is what the material costs are, that does not seem out of line at all, but I do not know your areas economic level.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

not to out of line, is your roof cut up with a lot of flashing? davinci is a great product, we have done some and I was skeptical at first but we like them.
We put them on with the gun with stainless roofing coils.cut them with a saw. It goes on like lightening fast comared to natural slate.


----------



## kylemfk (Nov 1, 2006)

Davinci is a nice product, i believe they pre shuffle the slate tiles for you which save a step. My best roofers often get $1000+ a square to install fake slate. That includes material + copper + all accesories. Also $375 a square seems reasonable for the material.


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

seems cheap !


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd do it for $999.99 a sq.:shifty:


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

+ materials:whistling


----------



## Roof_Rebel (Jan 14, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> There was a very recent discussion here in this roofing forum about the comparisons of the various synthetic slate like products available.
> 
> Although the one poster was biased and seemed to be a representative of another product, I would suggest reading through that thread first and see where you stand on the issue after that.
> 
> ...


Ed, I have this funny feeling that you are referring to me. All is fair in love and war my friend. However, I have justified my biased opinion with concrete evidence on a few occasions.

DaVinci Slates looks great but anyone that actually does the slightest bit of research will ultimately arrive at the same conclusions I have. I've found that most people like the Davinci Slates because of there "thickness". The real truth is that their slates really do need to be thick because the material they use is not of very high quality.

Personally, I have two huge issues of concern with the DaVinci slates:
*1) Their MATERIAL* - Is *not* made from recylced materials or is recyclable in any way shape or form. Therefore, the slates may not be harmful to the environment but they are certainly not helping it either. Davinci - right on their website suggests that using _recycled_ materials will ultimately lead to a poor preforming product - this statement is 100% inaccurate and in my opinion is very ignorant and is also a very poor excuse for using an inferior material themselves. 
EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT THIS - The automotive industry is well regarded for using the world's highest quality _*RECYCLED*_ polymers/plastics for bumpers, dint resistant door panels etc. and they have had excellent reviews specifically pertaining to _preformance_ and their _advocacy to the environment_. Similar materials are also used in roofing membranes. Hence why DaVinci Slates are less expensive. Their material is definately of a lower grade in quality. Additonally, these slates can also break once bent. 

*2) The product design* - specifically on the back of the slate. I am not a fan of the ridges all throughout the backside. This design creates the perfect opportunity for "water" and ultimately "ice damage" to the roof itself. As I have already heard of a major failure with this product specifically pertaining to this issue, from a friend of mine in California. 

I have made all of my conclusions based on my extensice research in the synthetic slate field. All I really install these days is sythentic slates....it is definitely a rapidly growing market. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the *"Authentic Roof"* synthetic slates are by far the best in the world and I DO FULLY SUPPORT this product, not just based on my own opinions but also the opinions of my customers. This product could actually be the best roofing material in the world altogether. 

I will give DaVinci credit in one department - they are a marketing machine. However, I beleive that the Authentic people invest heavily into the developement of their product, and less in marketing. So many "knock-off" synthetic slate companies have come and gone over the years for developing a poor quality product. The Authentic Roof people created this market altogether, something like 20 years ago and they are still around today - I think this alone speaks volumes to the kind of organization that they are.

I have mentioned on a few occasions why I beleive this to be true and will not reiterate all the points again. My same friend in Cali sent me this link about some guys over there that only use the Authentic Roof product extensively. They will simply not use anything else. Check it out: I still can't post links but *go to: youtube.com and type in Authentic Roof Hammer Test*.

Just remember, in this world - WE GET WHAT WE PAY FOR.

Cheers,

RR


----------



## kylemfk (Nov 1, 2006)

take it for what it's worth..

over the last few weeks I have heard from several reliable sources that Davinci is having major discoloration problems.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

$1K a sq. is nothing for such a high end house. 

It's a fair price.


----------



## Roof_Rebel (Jan 14, 2008)

kylemfk said:


> take it for what it's worth..
> 
> over the last few weeks I have heard from several reliable sources that Davinci is having major discoloration problems.


 
I have heard the exact same my friend...both in NY and California.....New Jersey just makes another and I will bet dollors to donuts that several more will come out of the woodwork.

This again completely reaffirms that anyone that is interested in a premium synthetic slate and one that will last a potentially a lifetime should be going with the one that is proven - this being the "Authentic Roof" product. Again, there is no secret here - this is FACT.

I've was talking with another guy at a Bradco Supply in Conneticut the other day and he too mentioned that these guys are so far ahead of the rest of the inferior crap out there - its not funny, they created the market itself. These Authentic people are from Ontario, Canada for those that do not know. 

So many companies spend their wod on marketing and put little to no research into their product developement or even the market that their trying to compete in. The perfect example of this was the DuraSlate produced by Royal Plastics- a direct "knock-off" of the Authentic Roof product; however, is was made with an entirely different material composition - one that was obviously cheep and of much lower quality. Today, Royal Plastics - the third largest Plastics firm in America is no longer in business....wonder why. I'm sorry to say but to me DaVinci is no different. I've done the research and their slate "material" along with a few other well known names is mediocre - at best. 

The synthetic slate market is one that is relatively new (approximately 20 years old) and many of the manufacturers haven't even been around half a decade yet - why a consumer wouldn't go with the slate that is PROVEN and been around the longest is completely beyond me. To each his own I guess.........


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Aprx. $ 600/sq, (up to 6/12 std.).and up here. You might pay $ 750/sq. for a 12/12, hellish, cut-up pig.....


----------



## davinci (Dec 26, 2007)

i am in jersey and i beleive the cost is about 400 per sq for davinci.i would charge 750 -800 a sq material and labor.


----------



## peterkalliney (Aug 21, 2008)

700 per square feet is a good price


----------

